# SRAM losing teams--even to nobody



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

What's the deal with the trend this year for teams to drop SRAM--even if it means paying for Shimano parts themselves? I assume RadioShack's switch is related to the Schlecks--but Garmin has said they're actually paying for their own Shimano parts, rather than accept a sponsorship from SRAM. Do you think pros really hate SRAM? Or do you think SRAM is tightening up their sponsorship budget?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> What's the deal with the trend this year for teams to drop SRAM--even if it means paying for Shimano parts themselves? I assume RadioShack's switch is related to the Schlecks--but Garmin has said they're actually paying for their own Shimano parts, rather than accept a sponsorship from SRAM. Do you think pros really hate SRAM? Or do you think SRAM is tightening up their sponsorship budget?


Supposedly it had something to do with their existing contracts in terms of wheels and other components. At least that's what has been released thus far.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Omega Pharma-Quick Step just switched from Campagnolo to SRAM.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yea... Campy is bleeding worse than SRAM. That move does support rob's claim about wheels and components though, since Quick Step is doing their wheels and power too.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Two teams moving from SRAM (with one moving to SRAM) hardly constitutes a trend. The performance of the parts comes after money and contractual reasons; as for performance, Di2 is probably the draw, if anything.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yea, it seems di2 is a draw. They went from 44% of the Pro Tour teams to 28% (with Garmin going as far as to say their riders preferred Shimano and they would pay for it themselves).

They lost Garmin, Katusha, Radio Shack and Vacansoleil to Shimano, but picked up QuickStep/Omega Pharma from Campy.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably mainly the money involved in sponsorship.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

philbennett said:


> Probably mainly the money involved in sponsorship.


This is the only thing that matters. Shimano could dominate the Pro-Tour paddock with 9 speed if they stroke the biggest checks.


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

I dont know but my team got an email from SRAM doing a grass roots purchase order. In short we'll get discounts on Zipp Red/ Rival products. We're making one big order. I wonder if that has anything to do with the loss of teams? Doubt it.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

SRAM sponsorship is pretty awesome from what I've seen. I'm guessing that Shimano is simply flying a bigger money flag. Plus DI2 draws people.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Are most teams on the New Shimano Dura Ace Di2 9000 series?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Riders don't care about Di2. I'm sure some like it or want it but they ride what they're paid to ride. Bikes are a desk to most of them.

Cancellara opted out of Di2 Last year to stay with cables.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

davidka said:


> Riders don't care about Di2. I'm sure some like it or want it but they ride what they're paid to ride. Bikes are a desk to most of them.
> 
> Cancellara opted out of Di2 Last year to stay with cables.


Perhaps his flywheel motor didn't yet have Di2 compatibility... _[ducks for cover]_


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> Perhaps his flywheel motor didn't yet have Di2 compatibility... _[ducks for cover]_


was waiting for this


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Perhaps his flywheel motor didn't yet have Di2 compatibility... _[ducks for cover]_



:lol: :lol:


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

qatarbhoy said:


> Perhaps his flywheel motor didn't yet have Di2 compatibility... _[ducks for cover]_


Counterpoint: Di2 allows for a significant electric power source on the bike. ha ha!


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> What's the deal with the trend this year for teams to drop SRAM--even if it means paying for Shimano parts themselves? I assume RadioShack's switch is related to the Schlecks--but Garmin has said they're actually paying for their own Shimano parts, rather than accept a sponsorship from SRAM. Do you think pros really hate SRAM? Or do you think SRAM is tightening up their sponsorship budget?


Gee, it'd be really weird if a no-name company swooped in and bought up a bunch of team sponsorships for a while, then backed off once they'd grabbed market share. Perhaps the forumites here can enlighten us as to what machinations of industry are at work of which we are unaware?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

On inspecting the RTS bikes at the Tour of Qatar, they had Red front shifters but Rival front and rear derailleurs. A cost-cutting measure?! I've heard of teams using Force FDs in preference to Red's Ti cages, but not Rival.

And it appears from my photos that the RadioShack bikes use Ultegra Di2 not Dura Ace Di2, although I can't be sure. The RDs don't look like DA anyway. Team Sky are definitely running full DA Di2. Next time I'll be sure to take a closer look at the bikes.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Maybe the lower-end parts were for weight? Maybe it's just cause they're temporary and going to be getting the new Red stuff later this month...


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> On inspecting the RTS bikes at the Tour of Qatar, they had Red front shifters but Rival front and rear derailleurs. A cost-cutting measure?! I've heard of teams using Force FDs in preference to Red's Ti cages, but not Rival.
> 
> And it appears from my photos that the RadioShack bikes use Ultegra Di2 not Dura Ace Di2, although I can't be sure. The RDs don't look like DA anyway. Team Sky are definitely running full DA Di2. Next time I'll be sure to take a closer look at the bikes.


Easier to use heavier parts than having to put ballast inside the frame to stay in the uci limit.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> Maybe the lower-end parts were for weight? Maybe it's just cause they're temporary and going to be getting the new Red stuff later this month...


Good point about the weight limit. I doubt they'll be getting all-new Sram Red, their components were a right mix-and-match generally so it did look as if budgets were part of the issue.


----------



## modemthug (Feb 15, 2012)

qatarbhoy said:


> Good point about the weight limit. I doubt they'll be getting all-new Sram Red, their components were a right mix-and-match generally so it did look as if budgets were part of the issue.


:thumbsup:


----------

